

I am a climate skeptic who believes in global warming - nkurz
http://wattsupwiththat.com/2015/04/25/i-am-a-climate-skeptic-who-believes-in-global-warming/

======
EpaL
You lost me at "accurate satellite data shows very little if any warming in
the last 18 years".

If you have to cherry pick data to make your point, you've already lost the
argument.

